# Reiki and other FM treatments



## vonniebeth (Oct 17, 2004)

I have sufferred with FM for nearly 10 years (I was diagnosed when I was 14) and have had constant pain ever since. Although I have good days and bad the pain is sometimes unbearable. I've lately been experimenting with holistic medicine treatments and have had much luck with a treatment know as Reiki. Certified Reiki healers spend about a half hour laying hands on you (it can be done without touch if you prefer) I'm not sure of the exact idea behind the treatment but it has to do with harnassing the energy in the universe. The Reiki will find it's way through your body to the areas that need the healing most. I was very skeptical at first however after just 1 treatment many of my sore spots felt better. When getting a Reiki treatment I felt heat coarsing through my body and afterwards I was incredibly relaxed and felt like I was floating. For you skeptics out there, know that I have tried all the other forms of treatment to no avail. I've also had such severe bouts that I'm unable to leave my bed for days. For those who are newly diagnosed, my advise is to see a rheumatologist (if you haven't already) and try every form of treatment available to you. Know that you're not alone and keep up hope. Any other treatment suggestions would be of great help to me. Thanks!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Vonniebeth,Thanks for sharing your story! I'm so glad you've found something that helps, even if it's just a little.I think it is important for us to stay open, as traditional medicine seems to have so very little to offer us.Welcome, and thanks for sharing your experience


----------

